# Diy bow press design plan



## z-sowder (Dec 10, 2017)

Can someone please share a link with me on a bow press design plan that's similar to the last chance archery press I wanna go all out on this one guys any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

z-sowder said:


> Can someone please share a link with me on a bow press design plan that's similar to the last chance archery press I wanna go all out on this one guys any help would be greatly appreciated


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3861202&page=2

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4657001


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Before you decide to build a press watch this video;


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

No offense but the night hawk press is not in my opinion the best option available for a homeshop press for tuning. I had a better designed portable press the bow master and they are a pain for anything other than a peep or emergency field press. If you have the skills go diy build or a little extra and gets EZ green press wich is more than good enough for anything you need on a compound bow.


----------



## Tacoma#12 (Jun 12, 2017)

AK&HIboy said:


> No offense but the night hawk press is not in my opinion the best option available for a homeshop press for tuning. I had a better designed portable press the bow master and they are a pain for anything other than a peep or emergency field press. If you have the skills go diy build or a little extra and gets EZ green press wich is more than good enough for anything you need on a compound bow.


Exactly. I have the bowmaster as well,and it just like any of the portable presses at best are for field use in an emergency case. There's nothing like having your bow held steady and in place like a true press does. DaMN cables and brackets beating all over your bow and then fight like hell to keep it in place. I did build a little bow holder to use with it out of 2x4 but it's not the same as having an actual press.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Just because a press is mounted to a bench dose not mean it will not destroy your bow.








The Nite Hawk press is the safest press you can own.

1. It clamps to the limbs and becomes an extension of your bows limbs.
2. It presses down the center of the limbs so both sides of the limb is pressed
equally. If you press from the side the inside 1/2 of the limb is presses further.
3. You press at the tips of the limbs.
4. You can adjust the press for both narrow and wide limbs.
5. You have infinite control of the pressing process using the turnbuckle. This
is extremely important when releasing the press.
6. You will never have to buy adapters or fingers. It comes complete
7. You can change cams while the bow is in the press, something no other press can do. It is a great indication of the press’s quality.

Take a second look.


----------



## T0N9 (Oct 23, 2012)

ken Johnson said:


> Just because a press is mounted to a bench dose not mean it will not destroy your bow.
> View attachment 6357069
> 
> 
> ...


Ken, can the press be used to do limb swaps or do complete disassembly work?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

T0N9 said:


> Ken, can the press be used to do limb swaps or do complete disassembly work?


When I have to fly with my 40-inch ATA OK Archery DST 40, I can stuff my bow, completely dis-assembled into a 34-inch long box. I can stuff the box into my duffel bag, and get ZERO over-size baggage charges. I can fit my stabilzers and my target sight in the same box.














































Full teardown and re-assembly with my portable press (Synunm) is easier, faster, more convenient than on my full size press.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

T0N9 said:


> Ken, can the press be used to do limb swaps or do complete disassembly work?


Full teardown of the PSE Supra. Using the Synunm Portable press.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEykINu56o8






Like it says in the video, HOW long, does it take for you to dis-assemble your bow?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

nuts&bolts said:


> When I have to fly with my 40-inch ATA OK Archery DST 40, I can stuff my bow, completely dis-assembled into a 34-inch long box. I can stuff the box into my duffel bag, and get ZERO over-size baggage charges. I can fit my stabilzers and my target sight in the same box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you ensure cam timing and after you reassemble.


----------



## 30coupe (Jan 20, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> When I have to fly with my 40-inch ATA OK Archery DST 40, I can stuff my bow, completely dis-assembled into a 34-inch long box. I can stuff the box into my duffel bag, and get ZERO over-size baggage charges. I can fit my stabilzers and my target sight in the same box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great, but it won't work with my Chill r or any of the Mathews Monster bows or Hoyts with the Ultra-Flex limbs. 

My question about the Nite Hawk is that it appears to put pressure on or near the center of the limbs while most bow companies want pressure at or near the axles only. Wouldn't the pressure in the center be putting a lot of strain on the limbs at their thinnest/weakest area? Not knocking the press, just wondering.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

mhill said:


> How do you ensure cam timing and after you reassemble.


Extremely simple. I tune my bow, before I fly. Then, when I do a tear down, I use a paper clip and lock the two end loops together for cable #1. Then, I remove cable #2 and lock the two end loops together with a paper clip. I repeat for cable #3 and cable #4. Yes, I have four cables. Then, I remove the bowstring, and lock the two end loops together with a paper clip. When I arrive, and re-assemble my bow, super simple to re-install each cable, ONE at a time, and then, re-install the bowstring.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

30coupe said:


> That's great, but it won't work with my Chill r or any of the Mathews Monster bows or Hoyts with the Ultra-Flex limbs.
> 
> My question about the Nite Hawk is that it appears to put pressure on or near the center of the limbs while most bow companies want pressure at or near the axles only. Wouldn't the pressure in the center be putting a lot of strain on the limbs at their thinnest/weakest area? Not knocking the press, just wondering.


I have a full size press for pressing Hoyts with Ultra Flex limbs. I don't use the LCA press and don't need to purchase the LCA adapter (WAY too expensive). I purchased the Unigram adapter for Hoyt Ultra Flex limbs. The adapter goes on the bow, and now I can press with ANY full size linear fingertip press.





































I use my 92Safari full size linear fingertip press, and the Unigram adapters, to do a full teardown on the Hoyt Ultraflex bows, and cam swaps. ONLY use a Hoyt Approved bowpress, on the Hoyt Ultraflex. FAr as I know, Hoyt has NOT approved nitehawk. The Unigram adapter is approved for Hoyt UltraFlex limbs. The Synunm Press and the Synunm Ultraflex adapter are also approved for Hoyt UltraFlex limbs.

https://hoyt.com/safetyandwarnings/compounds

Yup, just checked. Nitehawk press is NOT approved for Hoyt UltraFlex limbs. Synunm Press with Synunm adapter is a portable press solution. Unigram adapter and an appropriate finger style full size press is also approved.


----------



## 30coupe (Jan 20, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> I have a full size press for pressing Hoyts with Ultra Flex limbs. I don't use the LCA press and don't need to purchase the LCA adapter (WAY too expensive). I purchased the Unigram adapter for Hoyt Ultra Flex limbs. The adapter goes on the bow, and now I can press with ANY full size linear fingertip press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Chill r, so you didn't really help me there. I also don't have a bow press at this point. I've used my son's Bowmaster on my PSE Surge, but I don't know that it will work with the Chill r either. I have a Mathews dealer pretty close by, so it's not a huge issue at this point. It would be nice to be able to work on my bow at home though.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

30coupe said:


> I have a Chill r, so you didn't really help me there. I also don't have a bow press at this point. I've used my son's Bowmaster on my PSE Surge, but I don't know that it will work with the Chill r either. I have a Mathews dealer pretty close by, so it's not a huge issue at this point. It would be nice to be able to work on my bow at home though.


The 92Safari press will work just fine on your Chill R. Full size linear fingertip bow press.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

mhill said:


> How do you ensure cam timing and after you reassemble.


Allen, he didn't ask what YOU use or all your pictures. His question was about Ken's press the Nighthawk.
To answer HIS question, the Nighthawk is not an approved press.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

nuts&bolts said:


> When I have to fly with my 40-inch ATA OK Archery DST 40, I can stuff my bow, completely dis-assembled into a 34-inch long box. I can stuff the box into my duffel bag, and get ZERO over-size baggage charges. I can fit my stabilzers and my target sight in the same box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allen he didn't ask what you used or all your pictures. He asked about Ken's Nighthawk that no bow company will approve.


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

I am sure Ken obtained OnTarget7's permission to use his personal photo to promote the Night Hawk press. If it was not obtained, fairly classless move on Ken's part and might even be illegal.


----------



## bowhunter2377 (Jun 22, 2015)

brendan's dad said:


> I am sure Ken obtained OnTarget7's permission to use his personal photo to promote the Night Hawk press. If it was not obtained, fairly classless move on Ken's part and might even be illegal.


That was my first thought. I feel like there can be a mishap on press regardless of the brand


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

brendan's dad said:


> I am sure Ken obtained OnTarget7's permission to use his personal photo to promote the Night Hawk press. If it was not obtained, fairly classless move on Ken's part and might even be illegal.


IF it's not watermarked, or copyrighted, it's pretty much fair game being posted on the internet.


Rocky


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

What concerns me with the Night Hawk is, it is flexing the limbs in between the pucks where they contact the limbs and not from where they contact the riser.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Xmxer said:


> What concerns me with the Night Hawk is, it is flexing the limbs in between the pucks where they contact the limbs and not from where they contact the riser.


Exactly. That is why MOST companies will not approve his press.


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't proclaim to know anything about bow presses other than the one I built for my bow, so I can understand what most people issue is with this press, is it the fact that the limbs are being pressed over a span of about 4 inches from the limb tip rather than the full length of the limbs? 

I would imagine if that was the case, that would stress the ends of the limbs greatly.


Rocky


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

rocks66ss said:


> I don't proclaim to know anything about bow presses other than the one I built for my bow, so I can understand what most people issue is with this press, is it the fact that the limbs are being pressed over a span of about 4 inches from the limb tip rather than the full length of the limbs?
> 
> I would imagine if that was the case, that would stress the ends of the limbs greatly.
> 
> ...


The problem with his press is those brackets put pressure where the limbs are the weakest. From limbs pocket to the start of thickest point of limb tips , they are thinner because they have to flex. But they are designed to flex over that distance not just in single point like Nite Hawk brackets put pressure on right below the cam. 
But..... will this press damage the limbs? Probably a slim chance.


----------



## Trentjeddleman4 (Dec 21, 2016)

what kind of press is that you are using nuts&bolts


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Xmxer said:


> What concerns me with the Night Hawk is, it is flexing the limbs in between the pucks where they contact the limbs and not from where they contact the riser.


That and I would be annoyed having to install and uninstall that thing over and over.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Trentjeddleman4 said:


> what kind of press is that you are using nuts&bolts


Portable: synunm. 

Full: 92safari on here builds them and parts for diy


----------

